# B8 vs B8.5 - How to tell?



## andthenwhat (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to the Audi world and have limited knowledge of them, so please be kind! I have owned many performance cars from Japanese makers as well as Porsche and BMW, but Audi is a new world to me.

I have recently gained an interested in purchasing a b8.5 A4 as a daily, with the updated engine and 8 speed transmission. I have been doing some research, and these seem to be better in terms of reliability than the older B8 (please correct me if I'm wrong). I am sure they are a little quicker and nicer to drive as well, and reliability is important to me in a daily driven car. Currently I am cross shopping with the 2011-2013 IS350 and 2012+ C350. Are there any major issues with the b8.5 I should be aware of?

Also, I have been reading that the change from b8 to b8.5 occurred sometime mid-2012? If so, how would I spot the difference between a 2012 b8 and 2012 b8.5?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Rule of thumb. If the model year is 2013 or later, it's a B8.5. 

You can also tell by the solid LED DRLs that it is an 8.5.


----------



## mcoomer (Jun 12, 2003)

Three easy ways to tell from the outside. First, look at the headlights. If the car has the solid LED strip and not discrete LEDs, it's an 8.5. Second, take a look at the grill. If it's flat across the top, it's a B8. If the ends are cutoff like facets on a diamond, it's a B8.5. Finally, look at the taillights. Much like the LED running lights on the front a B8.5 looks like a solid LED strip.

Mike


----------



## Mr. Mister (Feb 6, 2011)

B8 left B8.5 right


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Forum is quiet, but it's still always a good idea to hit the FAQ when you first get here... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...yers-Guide&p=81961240&viewfull=1#post81961240


----------

